

Ask HN: Can you help me find a lost HN link? - justsorneguy

Hello, all. A while (few months, at least) back, there was a cool link to a github page with a bunch of files for testing secure file uploads. I&#x27;ve searched my history as well as the web, using every trick I can think of, and I have been completely unable to track it down again. I thought I had it bookmarked, but apparently not. Can anyone with a better memory&#x2F;bookmarking scheme help me track them down again? Thanks!
======
bob_situmorang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=testing+secure+file+uploads#!/stor...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=testing+secure+file+uploads#!/story/forever/0/secure%20file%20github)

[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=testing+secure+file+uploads#!/stor...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=testing+secure+file+uploads#!/story/forever/prefix/0/secure%20file%20upload%20github)

